# Help chosing a printing method and POD looking at a design



## ilauzirika (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi everyone!,

I've been an avid reader of t-shirt forum for some time, and I feel it's time for posting my own question. My sister is designing a new series of characters. The designs will include the character and and some text. For you to better visualize the design I grabbed a random one from google, the design will have a similar complexity. 











My question is, are we stuck with digital print for PODs or is there a reputable POD service that uses other techniques that will result in both good quality and durability? I printed a test in spreadshirt and although the quality was good the colors didn't stand out or where pale. 

I think I've visited around 1000 web pages looking for a good POD...take into account that I am located in Europe and these shirts will be sold in the USA, so I need a fulfillment company. BTW, price isn't a problem. 

Thank you in advance for your help!!!

Iñaki Lauzirika


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Sublimation will add more pop to the colors, but then it needs to be on poly. I get really good color from my Brother 541 on my POD site...great machine. Part of design is knowing what the other parts are. design with these in mind, not design the image then hunt for a solution.


----------



## ilauzirika (Jul 24, 2011)

mrance[USER=81172 said:


> @TH[/USER]egreeti;951100] Part of design is knowing what the other parts are. design with these in mind, not design the image then hunt for a solution.


True and a wise advise. But in our case the characters aren't only design to be printed- They'll be part of an animation show, and need to be eye catching.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

its tough with small quantities per design. Screen charges, fullfillment, frt, will kill you on price at that level...and in larger numbers, what if you need to change the design, or they just don't go ? That's why I like my Brother...no inventory, experiment at will, post..order..PAY..then print and ship. What you are attemping will take alot of cash and some big...risk. Best to field test in small arena first...then, ..all in !


----------

